# BODOG FIGHT - On Saturday.



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Is anyone watching Bodog fight this Saturday?

The only fight I am interested in is Fedor Emelianenko vs. Matt Lindland.

Man, is Lindland going to get beat like a red headed stepchild.

Fedor wins via complete annihalation of Lindland.

:sniper:


----------

